# خلفيات للرب يسوع



## shadymokhles (31 مارس 2007)

*       اذكرونى فى صلواتكوا*​


----------



## sant felopateer (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

بجد يا شادى اعمالك فاقت الجمال و اشكرك على مجهودك و الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## sparrow (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

خلقيات شكلها حلو جداااااااا
شكرا ليك


----------



## saraa (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

صور جميله اوى شكرااا


----------



## بلال عزوز التطواني (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

*لقد شبه يوحنا اللاهوتي في العهد الجديد إلهه بخروف مذبوح له سبعة قرون وسبعة أعين فهو يقول في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الخامس الفقرة السادسة ما نصه : (( وَنَظَرْتُ فَرَأَيْتُ فِي الْوَسَطِ بَيْنَ الْعَرْشِ وَالْكَائِنَاتِ الْحَيَّةِ الأَرْبَعَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ خروف قائم كَأَنَّهُ مذبوح. وَكَانَتْ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَسَبْعُ أَعْيُنٍ تُمَثِّلُ أَرْوَاحَ اللهِ السَّبْعَةَ الَّتِي أُرْسِلَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. ))

ويقول في الاصحاح السابع عشر الفقرة الرابعة عشر : (( وهؤلاء يُحَارِبُونَ الخروف ، وَلَكِنَّ الخروف يَهْزِمُهُمْ ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ ))
علماً بأن يوحنا يقول ان الخروف كأنه مذبوح على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . 

ويقول في الاصحاح السابع الفقرة التاسعة من نفس السفر ما نصه : (( ثُمَّ نَظَرْتُ، فَرَأَيْتُ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً لاَ يُحْصَى ، مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ وَقَبِيلَةٍ وَشَعْبٍ وَلُغَةٍ، وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَأَمَامَ الخروفِ ، وَقَدِ ارْتَدَوْا ثِيَاباً بَيْضَاءَ، وَأَمْسَكُوا بِأَيْدِيهِمْ سَعَفَ النَّخْلِ، وَهُمْ يَهْتِفُونَ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: الْخَلاَصُ لإلهنا الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وللخروفِ! ))وإننا لا نجد معنى أبداً ولا حكمة هنالك مطلقاً في تشبيههم إلههم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنهم أرادوا بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية .
*

*وإذا فرضنا أن الرقة والوداعة هي صفات إلههم خاصة ، وإذا فرضنا أن ذلك هو مادعاهم أن يسموه خروفاً ، فما بالهم يزعمون أن للخروف غضباً عظيماً وصولة وشكيمة وبطشاً ؟! رؤيا [ 6 : 16 ] ولماذا وصفه بولس في رسالته إلي العبرانيين [ 12 : 29 ] بأنه نـار آكلة ؟! فهو القائل (( إِلَهَنَا نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ! ))

والعجب أن هذا الخروف موصوف بأن له سبعة قرون والحمل الوديع لا يكون هذا وصفه . . . فتأمل !

أيها القارىء الفطن : 

إذا كانت صفة الوداعة والرقة التي في إله ورب المسيحيين هي التي جعلتهم يشبهونه بالخروف ، فهل معنى ذلك أن الامانة التي يتحلى بها ربهم تجعلهم يشبهونه بالكلب لأن الكلب أمين ؟!

وبما ان المسيحيين رضوا بأن يشبهوا إلههم وربهم بالخروف لوداعته ورقته إذن فما المانع أن يشبهوا إلههم وربهم بالكلب لأمانته وبالثور لقوته وبالحمار لتحمله وصبره ؟!!!

أليس الرب قوي وقد تحمل أذى اليهود ؟! وإلا فما الفرق ؟!

ثم إننا اذا رجعنا إلى الأناجيل الأربعة وجدنا المسيح لا يسمي نفسه ( خروفاً ) بل يسمي نفسه ( راعي الخراف ) فهو يقول في إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح [ 10 : 27 ] : (( خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا اعرفها فتتبعني )) .

فكيف ساغ للنصارى بأن يسموا إلههم خروفاً مع كون الإنسان لا يصح أن يسمى بذلك لأنه أفضل من الخروف وذلك بشهادة المسيح نفسه في إنجيل متى الاصحاح الثاني عشر الفقرة الثانية عشرة فهو يقول : (( فالإنسان كم هو أفضل من الخروف ))

ومن جهة أخرى :

هل تعلم أيها القارىء الكريم بماذا يشبه الكتاب المقدس رب العالمين ؟

ان رب العالمين مشبه بشخص مخمور يصرخ عالياً من شدة الخمر :

يقول كاتب مزمور [ 78 : 65 ] عن الله سبحانه وتعالى :

(( فاستيقظ الرب كنائم كجبار معيط من الخمر يصرخ عالياً من الخمر )) ! ( تعالى الله عما يصفون )

وهل تعلم عزيزي القارىء ان بولس الذي حرف دين المسيح زعم أن إلهه وربه سيأتي ويظهر كما يأتي اللص السارق ( الحرامي ) في الليل !!

و هذا طبقاً لما جاء في رسالته الأولى إلي مؤمنـي تسالونيكي [ 5 : 2 ] :

(( لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ يَقِيناً أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ سَيَأْتِي كَمَا يَأْتِي اللِّصُّ فِي اللَّيْلِ.))

هذا هو مقام ربكم وإلهكم يا نصارى يأتي كما يأتي اللص في الليل ! 

أين الأدب مع إلهكم عندما تشبوهون مجيئة بمجيىء الحرامي ؟*
*
أليكم بعض الصور "ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"


*










*
المصدر:
*
*
http://momentin.com/revstudy/chap05.html#chap05*





*

المصدر:*

http://www.revelation-today.com/A2Timeli.htm








*الصورة نقلاً عن كنيسة سان بافون بغنيت 
قام بنقل هذه الصورة  الأخ ساري حفظه الله.*







*المصدر:*

*http://biblia.com/heaven/heaven-t-lamb.htm*








*المصدر:*

http://biblia.com/bible/rev45.htm








*المصدر:*

http://www.apocalyptic-theories.com/gallery/throneofgod/dureraltar.html








هذه الصورة قام بنقلها الأخ أبو عبيدة







*المصدر:*

http://www.jansmall.com/gallery1/pages/AngelsThroneOfGod_jpg.htm







*المصدر:*

http://www.stmaryshemel.org.uk/virtualwalkinsidesouthporch.htm









*المصدر:*

http://www.debwebonline.com/Mercy_in_Jesus/banners.html









*المصدر:*

*http://www.sohlnet.org/images/crucifixion%20lion%20and%20lamb%20graphic.jpg*








*المصدر:*

*http://www.heartofeugene.org/AboutOurChurch/StainGlassOther/AboutStainedGlassTour11.htm*








*المصدر:*

*http://www.stgeorges.connor.anglican.org/gallery.htm*









*المصدر:*

*http://www.npmc.org/np/seal.htm*















*المصدر:*

*http://www.sunsetwestproductions.com/rev.htm*







*المصدر:*

*http://www.netcomsolutions-ont.com/church_apostles/*


*ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*


----------



## مارك مرقس (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

شكرا


----------



## صفوت فهيم (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

خلفيات جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت الله (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

صور جميلة جدااااااااااا


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

مشكوررررررررررررر كتير يا معلم


----------



## bonguy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خلفيات للرب يسوع*

المعلم بلال عزوز التطواني اللي فاكر نفسه معلم احب اقولك يا معلم لما تتعلم ابقي اتكلم يا معلم وياريت تسمح لمحسوبك اللي هو انا وعوذ بالله من قوله انا بالرد عليك يا معلم 
1- (( لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ يَقِيناً أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ سَيَأْتِي كَمَا يَأْتِي اللِّصُّ فِي اللَّيْلِ.)) احب اقولك في النقطه دي يا معلم انك جاهل ودي مش شتيمه ده نعت ليه انت غبي؟
علشان الكتاب المقدس يقصد هنا انه زي مبيجي اللص بليل من غير محد يحس بيه وميحدش بيعرف ميعاده يوم القيامه والمجيء الثاني محدش هيعرف ميعاده ومن غير محد يحس بيه. قولها عشر مرات يا معلم يمكن تحفظها.

2- علماً بأن يوحنا يقول ان الخروف كأنه مذبوح على سبيل الظن والشك ولم يقل أنه مذبوح . يا معلم يا سيد الكل نفسي اسألك سؤال هو انت لما قريت سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي (رؤيا رؤيا رؤيا رؤيا) لما قريته مكنتش عارف انه رؤيا يا معلم؟ . فطبعا كان لازم يقول كأنه.

3-وإننا لا نجد معنى أبداً ولا حكمة هنالك مطلقاً في تشبيههم إلههم بخروف ، وإننا إذا فرضنا أنهم أرادوا بالخروف الوداعة والرقة والاستسلام فليس ذلك من صفات الألوهية . شوف بقي يا معلم اولا مش احنا اللي كتبنا الكلام ده ومش احنا اللي شبهنا الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله فيبقي الله هو اللي كتب كده عن نفسه صح؟ ثانيا انت ايش عرفك يا محمدي يا جاهل ايه هي صفات الالوهيه؟ روح اقرا اسامي محمد الحسني احسنلك.

4-إذا كانت صفة الوداعة والرقة التي في إله ورب المسيحيين هي التي جعلتهم يشبهونه بالخروف ، فهل معنى ذلك أن الامانة التي يتحلى بها ربهم تجعلهم يشبهونه بالكلب لأن الكلب أمين ؟!

وبما ان المسيحيين رضوا بأن يشبهوا إلههم وربهم بالخروف لوداعته ورقته إذن فما المانع أن يشبهوا إلههم وربهم بالكلب لأمانته وبالثور لقوته وبالحمار لتحمله وصبره ؟!!!

أليس الرب قوي وقد تحمل أذى اليهود ؟! وإلا فما الفرق ؟!

شوف يا ابني يا حبيبي يا حبيبي يا ابني متخلقش كلام من خيالك وتبني عليه نتائج واستنتاجات ماشي يابا.

5- وهل تعلم عزيزي القارىء ان بولس الذي حرف دين المسيح زعم أن إلهه وربه سيأتي ويظهر كما يأتي اللص السارق ( الحرامي ) في الليل !!

و هذا طبقاً لما جاء في رسالته الأولى إلي مؤمنـي تسالونيكي [ 5 : 2 ] :

(( لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ يَقِيناً أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ سَيَأْتِي كَمَا يَأْتِي اللِّصُّ فِي اللَّيْلِ.))

هذا هو مقام ربكم وإلهكم يا نصارى يأتي كما يأتي اللص في الليل ! 

أين الأدب مع إلهكم عندما تشبوهون مجيئة بمجيىء الحرامي ؟

شوف يا معلم يا جاهل من اللي قال لسياده حموريه سعادتك ان بولس حرف الانجيل اذا كان عندنا النهارد مخطوطات للأنجيل اتكتبت من قبل جد جد جد محمدك ميتولد
ومتطابقه جدا مع الانجيل اللي في ايدنا النهارده روح اقرا قرأنك وشوف الناسخ والمنسوخ وشوف مصحف عثمان ومصحف سعاد وصحف نجوي الخ ماشي يابا.
وبعدين كل المسيحين يعلموا اكتر منك ومن اميرك والله العظيم احنا قرينا الكتاب المقدس من قبل متحفظ انت سوره البقره الضاحكه.

شوف يا فتك متخليش الشيطان يزغزك تاني وتفكر تتكلم علي حاجه متعرفش هي ايه اصلا ومتعرفش هتندم ازاي علي كده.

بااااااااااي اخوكم في المسيح :dntknw: بيشوي


----------

